# giant defies vs specialized roubaix sl3/sl4?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone compare Giant Defy (carbon) with Specialized Roubaix? What benefits/disadvantages do they have (geometry, etc)


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the Defy Advanced 0, a great bike on a comfortable frame. I rode a Specialized Roubaix two years ago and it felt more Noodle-like. But I'd really like to try the SL4, bet I would love it.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks. You have a Domane too?


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

I do. I also ride a Domane 6.2 with Di2. It's a bit more relaxed than the Giant, and a bit smoother with the IsoSpeed and longer wheelbase. But the Giant is no slouch, and is also a great ride.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was testing 2013 bikes to figure out which one to buy I rode the Specialized Roubaix Expert Ultegra and the Giant Defy Advanced 1. The Specialized Roubaix felt kind of dead to me, not inspiring at all, which suprised me considering how popular it is. A few bikes were nice but the Defy stood out, so I ordered a 2014 Defy Advanced 0 with Di2. My girlfriend felt the same when she tested the womens version of both these bikes.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats, you're gonna love the Zero....


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

I also tested the Domane, which was better than the Roubaix but not as nice a ride as the Defy.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

mmpotash said:


> I also tested the Domane, which was better than the Roubaix but not as nice a ride as the Defy.


Whoa! Hold on a second, there. I honestly can say that the Domane Six (also with Di2) is a better ride than the Giant. The Domane is smoother, a bit more comfortable with the relaxed geometry, less twitchy because of the longer wheelbase, and has more comfortable seat and handlebars. 

I love my Giant, and I go back and forth between both bikes. I've put enough miles on both under all kinds of conditions to have formed my own opinion. The Di2 is a wash (both bikes), the Domane frame takes the bumps a bit better. And it does so without sacrificing frame rigidity. It flexes more, but not in a way that compromises ride quality. so, IMO the preference points to the Domane (which was 1k more in cost.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Defy Advanced SL 1*



mmpotash said:


> When I was testing 2013 bikes to figure out which one to buy I rode the Specialized Roubaix Expert Ultegra and the Giant Defy Advanced 1. The Specialized Roubaix felt kind of dead to me, not inspiring at all, which suprised me considering how popular it is. A few bikes were nice but the Defy stood out, so I ordered a 2014 Defy Advanced 0 with Di2. My girlfriend felt the same when she tested the womens version of both these bikes.


I bought the Defy Advanced SL 1 in May, I had it for a weekend test ride at the suggestion of the bike dealer/fitter. When I left with it for the weekend I really didn't expect to buy it. But, I fell in love with it, he suggested riding it on a variety of terrain, crappy roads, good roads, hills, false flats, curvy hills, etc. I was blown away by the ride and the fact that it fit like a glove, I have about 1500 miles on it and I still love it. Because I was going to buy a bike from the guy that's been doing my bike fits since 2006 I didn't test a lot of other brands, it was the defy or a custom Indy Fab or an Argon 18 Gallium.
So far, no regrets. BTW, the Di2 is pretty sweet as well.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

The Defy Advanced has spunk, no question about it. And I fell in love with the Di2 so much that I went for it a second time. Just a joy to shift. Mouse click smooth, every time. I may never order another street bike without it.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

The Defy, Roubaix and Domane all have different geometry. Some fit individuals better than others based on tube sizes. For me the Defy was perfect, the others not. For someone else.....


----------

